# Politics and News > World Affairs >  You'd Think They Would Move by Now

## sargentodiaz

Oh no. They want their city to install a flashing light instead.


Story and video @ http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-br...713600?cmp=rss

----------


## Sled Dog

Did someone hold a gun up to their heads and forced them to buy that house?

Also, why hasn't their insurance company dropped them?

They can move.  Nobody's stopping them.

They could also plant their own barriers at the road.  

Nooo, they want the taxpayer to fix their fuck-up.

Of course.

What's wrong with those people?

I fixed the problem my parents had with people hitting their mailbox, which was on a pole across a busy country road.

Some moron ran over it and bent the pole flat to the ground.

So I planted a six foot long bit of telephone pole three feet into the ground, with a concrete footing.   It was a full foot in diameter and the mailbox looked kind of tiny perched on top of it.

NOBODY in the last thirty years now, has attempted to play chicken with that box.   Because the box will win.

SNOW PLOWS go around it, even.

Cost me three hours of digging and a bag or two of cement.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-10-2016),Hairball (08-18-2016),Knightkore (08-10-2016),LFD (08-10-2016)

----------


## 2cent

So some people in Canada are too stupid to think and do for themselves.  What an utter surprise.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-11-2016)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

A few strategically placed decorative boulders would help.

They had a house back in MA when I lived there that was always getting hit, so they put up flashing lights, and a guardrail.  After all this time I forget how long it was until the next car hit the house, but it wasn't long.  Usually the drunks on the weekend.  

Unfortunately a State Trooper was killed there because it wasn't his regular area, and he was pursuing someone.  I think I remember they did catch the guy and nailed him with some kind of a murder charge.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Well...it's Canukistan, so their options may be more limited.

I recall a house like this in my part of suburban Cleveland.  It was a house built across from the end of a road at a T intersection.  When the house was built, the T was just a local road, little more than a cow lane.  Suburban sprawl took over; and the road became the end of a major boulevard...it would go from four lanes to two, three miles down; and then come to the T.  With a stop sign.

The house was smacked three times while I was growing up.  

There was the question of loss of value because the house had become notorious as a car-crash magnet.  The county wouldn't put up a large <-> sign behind the T; and told the homeowner if he put one up it would be pulled down as an unauthorized private highway sign.  Finally, Jersey barriers were coming into fashion; and the homeowner wanted to put some up on his land off the road shoulder, to stop anyone crashing through.  He was told if he did that and a car crashed into it, he'd be liable for injuries.

It was about that time I left the area.  If it were me...in the 1970s, when nobody could get a mortgage and home sales were in the tank, much less a trouble property...I'd either steal a garbage truck and drive through the damn house or just quit the foreplay and burn the place to the ground.

But I can understand being trapped by circumstances.

----------


## Trinnity

Not their fault idiots can't drive w/in the speed limit and stay on the fucking road. Move? Who would buy that house?

----------

Mainecoons (08-15-2016),Puzzling Evidence (08-16-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Not their fault idiots can't drive w/in the speed limit and stay on the fucking road. Move? Who would buy that house?


This is true. "Headlight houses" sell poorly. In many new subdivisions, the roads are laid out to avoid these situations because no one wants to buy them. You can see them in places because they are unavoidable and these lots are left as empty (green space).

There is one house in Bradenton I can think of that is a magnet for these cars on a street that takes a curve just before its end. I bet you I can count a dozen instances over the last 25 years that this house has been on the receiving end of a drunk's car or some kid's rice burning old Honda.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Not their fault idiots can't drive w/in the speed limit and stay on the fucking road. Move? Who would buy that house?


THEY bought it, didn't they?

----------


## Ginger

So? Still not their fault people speed and run off the road.

----------



----------


## 2cent

> So? Still not their fault people speed and run off the road.


 @Ginger, I agree.  However, I'd be darned if I lived in a home that had me too terrified to use half of it.
I'd DO something about it.
Plant trees, a stone or brick wall, just plop some massive rocks in the way.  _Some_thing.

----------


## Mainecoons

In the new Ambulance Chaser dominated America if these folks put a barrier up to protect their home, the first drunk who ran off the road and got hurt running into it would sue them and win.

----------

